# [risolto] Wine: Aggiungere una stampante

## GuN_jAcK

Avrò rigirato tutto internet in cerca di queste informazioni.. ma niente di niente.

Vi spiego subito cosa sto facendo...

Avrei la necessità di stamapre da un'applicazione che gira sotto Wine... ovviamente il programma si rifiuta perchè nessuna stampante è configurata.. ma la mia domana è: come faccio ad aggiungerla? 

Ho trovato svariate informazioni ma sempre mal documentate... oppure non c'è una riga per quanto riguarda le stampanti condivise ecc..

L'appello a questo punto lo lancio a voi... sapete come aggiungere una stampante condivisa da Windows su Wine? La stampa su Gnome funziona perfettamente ed è funzionante.. quindi non vedo perchè non debba andare su Wine.

----------

## djinnZ

Liscia o gassata?   :Twisted Evil: 

Provo a fare meno il cretino e vedo di essere più costruttivo (sulla base di quel che ricordo):

metodo1: installi la stampante all'inerno del wine come su windows avviando il pannello di controllo, la definisci come generica postscript e nel file di conf di wine ridefinisci la coda come print ... (sicuramente c'è ancora LPT1=lpr -b).

metodo due: installi il driver specifico ed in wine.conf o qualcosa di simile cambi la riga LPT1=... in LPT1=/dev/lp0 o che diavolo sia e convinci udev ad assegnare un permesso di scrittura agli utenti sulla porta incriminata.

Mi pare la via più semplice. Altrimenti dovresti sapere per prima cosa come si installa una stampante manulamente sotto windozz.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Nel metodo 1 come installo sotto Wine la stampante come su Windows?   :Shocked:   in che senso?

Scusa non mi è chiara questa parte...

----------

## Scen

Leggendo la documentazione di Wine, viene detto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wine can interact directly with the local CUPS printing system to find the printers available on your system. Configuring printers with Wine is as simple as making sure your CUPS configuration works. Wine still needs the command lpr(from CUPS), when printing a Document. 
> 
>  If you do not use CUPS, the old BSD-Printing system is used: 
> ...

 

e quel /etc/printcap viene creato in automatico da CUPS.

Io ho verificato proprio adesso: avviando

```

wine notepad

```

e andando in File->Stampa mi ritrovo la mia stampante locale (una HP Deskjet 3820).

Ergo: controlla di aver installato e configurato opportunamente CUPS per la tua stampante.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

La stampante è presente ma non stampa   :Sad: 

Ma se stampo da una qualsiasi applicazione Linux funziona alla perfezione... non è che può dargli fastidio che è una stampante di rete?

----------

## Scen

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> La stampante è presente ma non stampa  
> 
> Ma se stampo da una qualsiasi applicazione Linux funziona alla perfezione... non è che può dargli fastidio che è una stampante di rete?

 

Ho provato adesso per scrupolo: stampante di rete configurata in CUPS, stampa anche da Notepad Wine (che poi abbia stampato dei caratteri microscopici è un altro discorso, però la stampa è passata  :Razz:  )

Per tua informazione, ho provato con CUPS 1.2.9 + Wine 0.9.29

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Risolto!  :Smile: 

Bastava caricare i fonts nella cartella di wine  :Wink: 

----------

